# My Brute 750 almost rolled into a Creek - GoPro HelmetCam



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a video I shot yesterday. I finally got the GoPro mounted to the helmet. It had been some time since i had it out playing with it. And I do alot of riding at night. But, now I should have a more steady stream of videos since its mounted, and my kiddos sports are dying down and I'll be able to have more time out there during daylight hours. 

Got done mowing and had a little bit of time before I had to get home. So I went for a quick spin around the farm, but when it came time to ride my trail to my deer stand, it was overgrwn with the rain, and I forgot that I had to go high side of a big old rock coming out of a creek. Well... Ended up winching out having to use several different trees. If I'd have had a buddy, I probably would have tried harder before busting out the winch using them to just hold on so it didnt roll.

Of course its alot steeper than it looks. Enjoy... I love this stuff.

Creek Mishap on My modified Brute Force 750 - GoPro - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that was sketchy!! Glad you kept it rubber side down. :rockn:


----------

